# Cutting spurs on back of roosters feet



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Can anyone tell me how you cut the large spur on the back of the roosters. Feet? The spur is about 3 inches long and really pointy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## BoulderOaks (Sep 24, 2014)

I usually cut it with hoof trimmers or those tree branch nipper things and just take it down to about 1/4 to 1/2 inch long. It can bleed a teeny bit, but usually not much.


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Are they like dogs toe nails where ya can see the quick? I'm nervous on cutting it but they are extremely long and also one of the chickens have the same thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

heres his picture. His name is train. He's actually my sisters rooster. Zoom in and see his claw. And tell me what you think?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

He's the dad to all my baby chicks lol. Proud looking rooster lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

I saw a video some guy used a hot potato to remove spur.


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Wow. That sounds weird. Where can I find that video? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

I looked it up on youtube. Even thought I didn't find it I think there is some good videos about it though


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

Ok this is what I found on the hot potatoes thing. I was reading comments on how the take the other "shell" off the spurs, witch the rooster does still have a little bit left. 

a very easy way to remove them is to microwave two small potatoes, impale the hot potato onto the spur (the heat will loosen, as well as cauterize the spur. It comes off very easily this way. Less trauma, less twisting and tugging, and less likely to get infected. Sprinkle blood stop powder on the spurs to stop any bleeding. I also usually do this in winter; the cold helps numb it and speeds healing. And no chance of flies laying eggs. It is also best to do this at night once he's up on his roost. By morning, any bleeding is done, no dirt from walking around. Less chance of infection.
I hope this helps and you might want to keep him away from the hens of a while unroll there is not any blood if he did bleed at all.


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Do they bleed a lot ... Is it painful?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

